# What is your Favorite Season?



## LovelyLavender (Oct 8, 2015)

Like the title suggests, what is your favorite season in the AC:NL?


----------



## santoyo.bay (Oct 8, 2015)

I love the leaves in autumn and the whole atmosphere, especially halloween


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

Autumn! Same reason as Santoyo, it is so pretty in game. 
I actually do not like winter because snow... idk I don't really like snow ever since I lived in Colorado as a kid lol.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 9, 2015)

Honestly I love every season except for summer. Summer is......boring.


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 9, 2015)

Summer and spring. I really like the green grass and bight days. Winters so snowy. autumn replaces the green with yellow. I prefer summer being the better one


----------



## GrizzlyMagnum (Oct 10, 2015)

Spring because of the cherry blossoms.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 11, 2015)

I enjoy the Autumn season the best, because the atmosphere is just wonderful (plus apples look best in autumn).


----------



## Leil (Oct 11, 2015)

Spring! Because cherry blossoms.Suddenly with a shy, sad grace She turns to me her lighted face, And I, who hear some idle phrase, Watch how her wry lips move And guess that the poor words they frame Mean naught for they would speak the same Message I read in the dark flame Within her eyes, which say, “I love.” But I can only turn away. I, that have heard the deep voice break Into a sing-song, sobbing shake, Whose flutter made my being quake What ears have I for women's cries? I, that have seen the turquoise glaze Fixed in the blue and quivering gaze Of one whom cocaine cannot daze, How can I yield to women's eyes? I, who can only turn away. I, that have held strong hands which palter, Borne the full weight of limbs that falter, Bound live flesh on the surgeon's altar, What need have I of women's hand? I, that have felt the dead's embrace? I, whose arms were his resting-place? I, that have kissed a dead man's face? Ah, but how should you understand? Now I can only turn away.
o3o


----------



## pepperini (Oct 11, 2015)

Spring and autumn are my favorite and always have been since I started playing animal crossing. The coloring is so pretty and the perfect apples look so lovely against the leaves. The light green and cherry blossoms make spring lovely, though I wish the cherry blossom festival was still available.


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 11, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 12, 2015)

I love Winter because of all the events that go off, and the general atmosphere, snow people and music are so excellent!


----------



## mcpy (Oct 12, 2015)

I love winter in the game because the fir trees will have Christmas lights strung on them. Also might be a bit of a bias in real life because notwithstanding the cold and heavy snow fall, I really do love winter in my city.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

Autumn/Fall ftw!


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 12, 2015)

Autumn's my favourite season in game and IRL!


----------



## KittyKnight (Oct 12, 2015)

Spring, mainly because of the cherry blossoms.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

Although I don't like cold weather, I like autumn in Animal Crossing _and_ in the real world because it's a magical time. As soon as school starts, I start looking forward to Halloween and Christmas. Er, "Toy Day." Spring is a close second because I prefer warm (but not hot) weather.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

Autumn is the best season. In real life it's cool and pleasant. In the game it's filled with beautiful warm colors and that's when Halloween happens. Also Mushroom hunting is the best! It reminds me of when my dad would take me and my brother out to hunt them when we were just kids...


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 16, 2015)

Spring and winter just look pretty.


----------



## Meloetta Star (Oct 17, 2015)

Bring on the snow. c:
I love the little christmas lights in the trees at winter time.


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

I find spring and autumn to be the best


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2015)

It was a tough decision, but I chose spring.  I love it when the snow melts away revealing bright green, the bugs start to come out, the cherry blossoms bloom and then that really beautiful shade of emerald green appears on the grass and trees.  

Autumn is beautiful too though!  It's so exciting when the leaves change colour.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Oct 17, 2015)

Spring has the cherry blossom trees so that's why it's my favourite


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 18, 2015)

I love Winter because it's so pretty in Animal Crossing! I also love rolling up massive snowballs for some reason. I just really like the season of Winter on AC!


----------



## KittyKawaii (Oct 22, 2015)

Winter. The game music sounds much cuter when it is snowing.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 22, 2015)

oops, i kept confusing this with the real life favorite season thread that's been active.

i like winter the best in aCNL, bc i live in a very hot place with no true winter; bc there are coelecanths to catch during snowfalls; bc of Toy Day, Countdown, and the snow people.


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 22, 2015)

TofuIdol said:


> Spring and winter just look pretty.



I agree. Although... I've never had an AC winter or spring, sadly. Hopefully that'll change this year!


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm gonna go with winter even though I haven't experienced it yet. I just started playing in mid March so I've only experienced spring, summer, and a little bit of autumn. But from the looks of it, winter looks cool as hell.


----------



## manderlynn (Oct 23, 2015)

I guess I'm in the minority in choosing summer! I've started all of my animal crossing games in summer, so for me Animal Crossing is best represented in the summer. Also, that's when my birthday is! I love the summer solstice and the fireworks as well!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

I chose Spring because I think everything looks so pretty then


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 24, 2015)

I love autumn because of the different shades of the trees.. it's so beautiful it's unreal.


----------



## Wishii (Oct 25, 2015)

the cherry blossoms in spring are gorgeous, and i wish theyd last longer. My least favorite is either summer or autumn. Summer doesnt have activities and autumn has this ugly yellow green color phase for the trees


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 25, 2015)

spring because the cherry blossoms o3o.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 25, 2015)

i dread winter. i spent a lot of time creating a big plot of land with no grass and im not gonna let winter destroy it. anyway, i like spring especially when its raining sakura.


----------



## Shawna (Nov 1, 2015)

Hm.  I was not expecting Summer to be in last place.

Anyways, Summer is my favorite season because you can catch all kinds of rare bugs.  I know you can catch rare bugs at the island year-round in NewLeaf, but not scorpions and tarantulas.  I always found it fun and even rewarding to catch them because it took me quite awhile to get the hang of it.  I always found it kinda scary to walk around town in the middle of a summer night.  As long as you don't have your net out, they won't attack you.

I also like Summer because in June, I have my birthday.  Nothing in Animal Crossing is more exciting than getting a cake or even a party thrown by your favorite villager.

Of course, all seasons have their own little fun activities, but Summer has always been my favorite since I was 10-11.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

So far I love the autumn so far. All the trees look very nice right now.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 4, 2015)

I love the Autumn, the color pallete is just so pretty c: I do like the cherry blossoms in the spring too though. Summer is probably my least favorite season in game._.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 4, 2015)

Autumn!! <3 And winter. I literally am in love with the snow <3


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 4, 2015)

It doesn't snow that much during the winter. I mean there is enough snow to make snow balls tho.


----------



## yukikotobuki (Nov 4, 2015)

I love every season, but I suppose that autumn is my current favorite. The colors of the trees, Halloween + Thanksgiving, and the general atmosphere are all very neat.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah I liked the Halloween event a lot it was fun.


----------



## daynapapaya (Nov 6, 2015)

Definitely spring. Between March 1 and April 30, specifically. I especially love cherry blossom season!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 6, 2015)

Summer was very cool I loved the events they had there.


----------



## Halebop (Nov 6, 2015)

I love the fall colors and especially like the mushrooms you find around your town. The mush series is one of my favorites! I like how they black flowers look when the grass is orange!


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 7, 2015)

Huh I never saw any black flowers yet. Didn't know they existed in the game.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 14, 2015)

I love Autumn because the red trees look so nice.


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Spring! It is so refreshing and heartening to see the grass turn green again after the long winter! And it such a GREEN-green! Lush! :> Of course I love the cherry blossoms as well.

Autumn is a close second because I love that trees and ground change from orange to a deep red. Really quite beautiful!


----------



## inkling (Nov 16, 2015)

most definitely summer. irl i hate summer but in acnl its perfect


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

Autumn and spring are the most beautiful seasons, but I prefer winter because I love the snow and Jingle Day.


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i'm really torn between spring and summer but i just love the feeling of all the animal crossing games in summer. it's so bright and cheery and happy and the days are long... plus you get to tan!! it's funny how i prefer virtual summer to real summer where i live. humid heat is a killer.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 18, 2015)

Winter bcuz snowmen and the cool lights and stuffs ლ(╹ε╹ლ)


----------



## Cariicarky (Nov 21, 2015)

Winter! I love making snowmen! <3


----------



## Utsukishi (Nov 21, 2015)

Although I love the colours for spring, summer, and fall, I still like winter the most. i guess the whole snow thing is amazing tbh. I mean, I love when cherry blossoms falls so I guess I'm fond of snow too. Plus I can get pretty festive sometimes.


----------



## artisansystem (Nov 21, 2015)

The colors for fall just make me. So. happy. Plus, Halloween is in fall, and you can never go wrong with Halloween.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 8, 2015)

Spring and Winter are my favourites, I love the colouring of the trees and the ground in Spring, and I especially love the first snow in a town, the snowman making and the sounds your characters feet make when you walk around in your town (is that weird?)


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

Fall! I like all the oranges and the holiday! I also really like Fall in real life ^-^


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 9, 2015)

Winter. I like the northern lights and the snow falling! (Same in real life : D)


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 9, 2015)

winter, for the holidays, snow, & the twinkly music!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 9, 2015)

winter is awesome!


----------



## strawberrywine (Dec 10, 2015)

Spring, specifically when there are cherry blossoms, it's so prettyyy


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 13, 2015)

Spring because it's aesthetically pleasing xD


----------



## Noah2000 (Dec 13, 2015)

I just love the general atmosphere of the Winter time


----------



## stained_cheri (Dec 14, 2015)

Autumn, everything is starting to wind down, there's a festive feel in the air and there's a lot of festivals/celebrations.


----------



## innerutopia (Dec 15, 2015)

I honestly think winter is my favourite ACNL season...which is funny, because it's my least favourite season in real life! But I love the snowpeople, the twinkly music, the crunching of snow under your feet when you walk, the snow falling at nighttime...it's all so nice! Also, Toy Day!


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2015)

Spring is nice, but there's no Hinamatsuri in this (nor the hinaningyo anymore, but that's another story since they're tobidase exclusive), but there's something about hearing the crunching of the snow, the cedars with their lights, and giving the animals their requests by dressing up as Santa. It's just a magical time in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 16, 2015)

I like the spring and winter seasons. Spring for the pink trees and winter for the snow. Though if I had to pick one it would definitely be winter. =)


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

I love the tinkly music that plays in winter. The whole atmosphere is so great with the weather and every event that's going on . But overall I like summer the best. It's the brightest and most colourful.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I loooooove winter and summer but there is just something magical about playing during the winter c:


----------



## radioloves (Dec 30, 2015)

I think mine would be spring, I haven't been there yet but from the pictures I've seen and the dream towns I've seen/been to makes me really look forward to it and it's very pretty and happy <3


----------



## Kapriznyy (Dec 31, 2015)

I thought winter would be my favorite since it's my favorite season IRL, but all that bluish-white gets old pretty quickly, honestly. I think spring might be my favorite  Or summer - whichever doesn't have those cicadas; I can't stand that noise.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I love autumn the best, the beautiful colors of the trees and leaves, the festivals. And it just feels like a cozy and wonderful happy time of the year. Especially in Animal crossing.


----------



## scotch (Jan 1, 2016)

Spring it's amazing


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mine is Fall because of the yellow/green, gold and red grass/trees. I love it.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 1, 2016)

Autumn, because of all the pretty colors outside~ It's not too cold and there's no bugs. Plus I love dressing up for fall. c:


----------



## Quagsire. (Jan 1, 2016)

I like Winter best because of the snowmen-
Wait no, Autumn lovely orange grounds-
No in Summer there are more bugs for me to catch-
And spring is so calm.
Nooo they're all amazing. DX
In real life its probably winter because its dark and cold <3
In Animal Crossing its probably Summer though, because I love catching the bugs that appear


----------

